# Mounting a TV when studs are close to 40 inches apart!



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmm. First thought is that your stud finder doesn't work. What type of wall is it, drywall, paneling, wood? Need a bunch more information to advise you properly.:yes:


----------



## maestro2012 (Mar 10, 2012)

The wall is a dry wall and we don't think the stud finder is broken we checked another wall and it wasnt the same.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it a plaster wall?
Look close at the wall for marks where there was screw holes covered with drywall mud.
Bore a 3" hole with a hole saw right where your going to install the mount. Then you could reach in and feel for the studs. Geet the plug to do the repair.


----------



## picflight (Aug 25, 2011)

There are studs back there, you just need to locate them. I recently mounted a tv, it took drilling some pilot holes to find the exact location of the studs.

I first mark the stud near an outlet on the wall, I surely know it is there. Then measure 16" to my location, tap wall, use stud finder and finally drill pilot holes. I have old thick walls, so wasn't easy for me to firmly identify studs with stud finder.


----------

